# Which log splitter should I get?



## rx7145 (Aug 21, 2007)

I want to buy a log splitter in the next couple of weeks, but I don't know which one to get. I split a lot of large rounds that a tree service drops off so it needs to have some power. I have narrowed it down to these splitters:

1. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200316905_200316905

This splitter is 20tons with a 4x24in ram 11gpm pump. After shipping $1337.36

2. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200326288_200326288

This is a 22ton splitter with the same size ram and bore as the 20 ton:bang: 
But you can add a 4 way if needed. After shipping $1440.71

3. http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=5&paID=1037&sonID=778&page=1&productID=30196

I have a TSC next to my house but when I went there it was a 4.5x24in ram with a 11gpm pump with a 18 sec cycle time. it was about $1400.

4. http://http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=116418-270-24BF572B711

I belive this is a 4.5x24in ram with a 5.5 honda and 11gpm pump. price is 1422.03 with tax. 

So if you have any input I would like to hear it. Or if you know of one that I have not seen let me know. I would like to keep the price under $1500.00 Thanks!


----------



## Camp nut (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you, I like the second one on the list with the honda, and the 4 way splitter. I am waiting for info on a timber wolf splitter it looks like a really nice unit but I'm sure you pay for it too.


----------



## leon (Aug 21, 2007)

*splitter etc.*



rx7145 said:


> I want to buy a log splitter in the next couple of weeks, but I don't know which one to get. I split a lot of large rounds that a tree service drops off so it needs to have some power. I have narrowed it down to these splitters:
> 
> 1. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200316905_200316905
> 
> ...




If you can rent a timberwolf do that and save your money.


I have a used splitter Montgomery Ward built by MTD and I am looking to upgrade to a bigger one-its a 22 ton with a five horse BS engine nearly new and a nearly new two stage pump the splitter is 25 years old with about five hundred hours total on it with the newer pump and motor.

If you are interested let me know.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been renting but I want to own one so I can work at my own pace.

Thanks, but NY is far away and it does not sound like what I am looking for. Thanks though.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 22, 2007)

Am also looking at the Northern 30 ton unit. It would be $1700 but it has alot of power and has a honda on it!

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200326290_200326290

Thoughts?


----------



## triptester (Aug 23, 2007)

rx7145 said:


> Am also looking at the Northern 30 ton unit. It would be $1700 but it has alot of power and has a honda on it!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200326290_200326290
> 
> Thoughts?



Beware of advertised tonnage . True tonnage will be more like 24 ton. That machine has a 4 1/2" bore cylinder and a Honda brand horizontal engine which is good but the 5.5 hp and 11 gpm pump will split slow .


----------



## lawson's tree s (Aug 23, 2007)

timberwolf does make a really nice splitter. id buya splitter that best suits your budget. also are youever planning on selling wood if so id buy one that would last . maybe you could rent a unit for awhile untill you could get a timberwolf.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 23, 2007)

triptester said:


> Beware of advertised tonnage . True tonnage will be more like 24 ton. That machine has a 4 1/2" bore cylinder and a Honda brand horizontal engine which is good but the 5.5 hp and 11 gpm pump will split slow .



Yes I know of the "advertised" tonnage 

Northern says 16sec but I'm wondering if that is true. It's hard to tell what the truth is.....:bang:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a new 22 ton splitter that I bought from Tractor supply, and so far I love it. I was a bit concerned about the B&S engine, but after looking into how much a replacement Honda or B&S engine would be {$200-$300} I figured if the engine gives out in a year or two I'll just slap on a new engine. The good thing about a log splitter is almost every thing on it is replaceable. I split this small stack of wood in about 30 to 40 minuets.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 23, 2007)

lawson's tree s said:


> timberwolf does make a really nice splitter. id buya splitter that best suits your budget. also are youever planning on selling wood if so id buy one that would last . maybe you could rent a unit for awhile untill you could get a timberwolf.




Yes timberwold does. I only will use it to feed my OWB so I don't even need to split it that small. Thanks for the feedback. Right now I'm thinking about the northern "30"ton.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 23, 2007)

I looked at the speeco (TSC) 22ton unit; looks nice, I just wondering if it will have enough power to split large rounds that I get sometimes. I'm almost cross-eyed looking at all the different splitters. What is your cycle times?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 23, 2007)

The cycle times are not to bad, I haven't timed it so I can't say, they claim 14sec. I've split some big chunks of oak and hickory with it, and so far nothing has stopped it.


----------



## 046 (Aug 23, 2007)

if you are splitting extra large rounds all the time. you need the largest unit that you can afford. 

horizontal/vertical units are the way to go. trying to muscle a 3-4ft diameter round up to a horizontal splitter can be a bear. unless you've got a model with a power lift ramp. 

pro units like iron&oak and timberwolf start at $2,500 and are the way to go if you've got the budget. 

best lower priced units based upon feedback (do a search) pretty much trouble free and does the job are Speeco (TSC) and Northern tools. stay away from harbor freight and MTD made splitters. 

go with what close to you and wait for a sale. shipping can add $300+. spend that $$ for a better splitter. closest TSC to me was 60 miles and not a problem to tow home slowly. 

ignore the ratings... go with spec's instead. normally the smallest splitter from speeco (TSC) and northern can split most anything folks can thrown at it. cycle times will be slower than pro-units. 

got my 35 ton speeco on sale for $1,500 from TSC. got them to match a no sales tax day sale, from a compititor and got splitter on sale. http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=5&paID=1037&sonID=778&page=1&productID=29457

similar sized unit from northern would be $2,300 shipped. would rather have northern 37ton unit with four way option and tows better. but too large price difference after adding shipping. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200326296_200326296

my 35ton speeco is a monster splitter with 12.5hp OHV motor, 22gpm pump, 6in ram, 12in beam. 15 second cycle times are slower with 6in ram. overkill in size, a 5in ram would be plenty. 

note you cannot tow most splitters fast! no suspension... will flip over at highway speeds if you hit a large enough bump. this will cause massive damage! 

the two links above are the two best large splitters for the $$. northern unit is the better one. speeco 35ton is killer too. getting a honda motor and four way option for $1800 with northern is hard to beat. just hope you are close to a northern tool to avoid shipping. 



rx7145 said:


> I looked at the speeco (TSC) 22ton unit; looks nice, I just wondering if it will have enough power to split large rounds that I get sometimes. I'm almost cross-eyed looking at all the different splitters. What is your cycle times?


----------



## yukiginger (Aug 23, 2007)

*Northern tool splitter*

If you can afford it I would opt for the big unit from Northern Tool. The Honda GX engine as well as the availability of the 4-way wedge make it very versatile. Note also that the larger units tend to be a bit heavier. How do you plan to move this around your property? Will you be working by yourself? I tip my lighter HarborFreight model up to vertical myself as well as roll it around manually, but it is not exactly a picnic. Mine weighs about 500 but the larger 30-37 ton models often weigh over 600 lbs.

I've had my share of problems with my unit but I got it very cheap and it has split everything I've needed to. I've worked with a logger splitting butt ends and crotch pieces, etc. There is very little that my splitter hasn't split (22-24 ton model).

MarkG


----------



## johnha (Aug 23, 2007)

Of those 4 I would go with the Huskee.

The Northern come with a Honda *GC* engine, that's their entry engine. I think the Briggs will last just as long with a little care.


----------



## bill's firewood (Aug 23, 2007)

Try this site Americanmsr.com The american splitters are the only thing I've found close in comparison to Timberwolf w/reasonable price.Not knocking huskee,or Northern but they won't hold up long term. This comes from experience.My american runs thru 250 -300 hardwood face cord a summer w/very little wear. Just my suggestion,Bill


----------



## 046 (Aug 23, 2007)

don't think he's setting up for production splitting. no question timberwolf and others makes good fast splitters that last. 

based upon feedback from loads of folks, speeco/huskee and northern makes good splitters that hold up very well for the long term. these are american splitter made by local folks. my 35 ton speeco has a 12in I beam and 6in ram. don't think that's breaking anytime soon. 

and no I'm not planning on doing 250 cords anytime soon. if I was, a good production splitter would be in the plans. 

paid $1,500 for my 35ton speeco w/12.5hp overhead valve briggs. American has no prices posted, it's pretty safe to guess. $1,500 may not even get me the base model with 5.5hp briggs motor. 



bill's firewood said:


> Try this site Americanmsr.com The american splitters are the only thing I've found close in comparison to Timberwolf w/reasonable price.Not knocking huskee,or Northern but they won't hold up long term. This comes from experience.My american runs thru 250 -300 hardwood face cord a summer w/very little wear. Just my suggestion,Bill


----------



## cruzer (Aug 23, 2007)

- just talked to a landscaper here in Ct that has a homebuilt log splitter FS. 600... new 5hp motor on it... sounds like its an OK machine but needs a bigger motor... to bad i don't have $$ for it...may take the free wood he was talking about though

Stew


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I looked at a used Brave today it was the older style with 8hp briggs and 4.5' cyl. Don't know the about the pump they said it could be 13gpm? The splitter is in good overall shape and they want $850. I might just get this and see how much splitter I need. I can always sell this for what I have in it. 

They (the local chainsaw shop) also sell new Brave splitters. The older one looked much more "beefy" that the new one. So any one know about Brave splitters? I don't know the model # but it was 8hp, "24ton", 4.5 cyl. and around 13gpm. 

Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## 046 (Aug 23, 2007)

*brave splitters have issued a recall, One consumer reported a hand amputation*

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
July 24, 2007
Release #07-243 

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 350-8739
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Additional Incidents Prompt Log Splitter Recall Expansion by Brave Products; Could Pose Serious Injury Risk
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Log Splitters

Units: About 8,000 (4,000 additional units were recalled in February 2005)

Manufacturer: Brave Products Inc., of Streator, Ill.

Hazard: The log splitter's hydraulic cylinders can have defective rod retention, causing the seals to leak and the rods to detach. This can result in serious injury to the operator, as the rod can rapidly and unexpectedly extend the splitting wedge.

Incidents/Injuries: Brave Products has received 59 additional reports of leaking cylinders and/or rod retention failure. One consumer reported a hand amputation that could have been caused by this cylinder defect.

Description: The log splitters are made of steel and painted orange and black, or blue and black. They have trailer hitches and rubber tires. Each log splitter has a decal on the side that reads "Brave Products, Inc." or "Iron & Oak" and "__ ton" (either 15, 22, 26, or 34). The following Brave Products or Iron & Oak models are included in the recall:
LOG SPLITTER MODEL	SERIAL NUMBER
Brave VH0234 (34 ton)	Serial #S008277 through S016976
Brave VH0634 (34 ton)	Serial #S026956 through S030562
Brave VH9926 (26 ton)	Serial #S006836 through S017534
Brave VH0626 (26 ton)	Serial #S026965 through S030558
Brave VH9922 (22 ton)	Serial #S006691 through S016862
Brave VH0622 (22 ton)	Serial #S026426 through S030701
Brave SR0622 (22 ton)	Serial #S020721 through S029688
Brave HB0115 (15 ton)	Serial #S013853 through S017534


The following Iron & Oak models are being recalled:

LOG SPLITTER MODEL	SERIAL NUMBER
Model BHVH3402 (34 ton)	S008724 through S017729
Model BHVH3405 (34 ton)	S027103 through S030442
Model BHVH2699 (26 ton)	S006847 through S017720
Model BHVH2699 (26 ton)	S026447 through S030538
Model BHVH2299 (22 ton)	S006735 through S017714
Model BHVH2202 (22 ton)	S026418 through S030547 & DG (Duro-Glide)
Model BHVH2299FC (22 ton)	S013853 through S017534 & DG (Duro-Glide)
Model BHVH2202FC (22 ton)	S026999 through S030537 & DG (Duro-Glide)
Model BHH3003 (30 ton horizontal)	S008457 through S017743
S026993 through S030439
Model BHH2003 (20 ton horizontal)	S006746 through S017742
S026560 through S030491
Model BHHB0115 (15 ton horizontal)	S013853 through S017534
Model TMVH95/HYD, TMVH02/PTO, TMVH03/HYD	S006645 to S017885
S026736 through S029584


The serial number is located on the hydraulic tank.

Sold at: Ace, True Value, and Do It Best Hardware stores and independent power equipment dealers nationwide from January 2002 through October 2004, and from May 2006 through April 2007, for between $900 and $2,000.

Manufactured in: United States

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled log splitters and contact Brave Products Inc. to receive a free replacement cylinder.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Brave Products at (800) 350-8739 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, or write to: Brave Products Inc., P.O. Box 577, Streator, Ill. 61364-0577. Consumers also can visit the company's Web sites at www.logsplitters-ironoak.com (PDF), or www.braveproducts.com (PDF)

Picture of Recalled Log Splitter

Picture of Recalled Log Splitter Picture of Recalled Log Splitter

Picture of Recalled Log Splitter Picture of Recalled Log Splitter

Picture of Recalled Log Splitter Picture of Recalled Log Splitter

Picture of Recalled Log Splitter Picture of Recalled Log Splitter

Picture of Recalled Log Splitter Picture of Recalled Log Splitter

Picture of Recalled Log Splitter


http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml07/07243.html


----------



## kellog (Aug 24, 2007)

046,

I know on good authority that Speeco only assembles in the USA. Most of their parts come from China and India. I would expect Northern to be similar at least for the consumer stuff. Not that this is a bad thing as long as they have good supplier quality control but let's not say they are american made. 



> based upon feedback from loads of folks, speeco/huskee and northern makes good splitters that hold up very well for the long term. these are american splitter made by local folks that use american parts. my 35 ton speeco has a 12in I beam and 6in ram. don't think that's breaking anytime soon.


----------



## 046 (Aug 24, 2007)

I stand corrected... you are right of course. any mfg that wishes to stay competitive price wise, has no choice but to outsource components overseas. 

don't know about northern, but I've spoken at length with speeco engineers. Speeco is an american company employing local folks. 



kellog said:


> 046,
> 
> I know on good authority that Speeco only assembles in the USA. Most of their parts come from China and India. I would expect Northern to be similar at least for the consumer stuff. Not that this is a bad thing as long as they have good supplier quality control but let's not say they are american made.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 24, 2007)

046 said:


> NEWS from CPSC
> U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
> Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> ...



This splitter was built before the recall. Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## bill's firewood (Aug 24, 2007)

I believe i paid 3000.00 for my Am36 w/11horse honda.Accesories include log lift ,4way wedge,front and rear recievers for transport.I like it but it has a definite job to do.When i split it may run 20 face cords steady(at least 1.5 tandem loads), then not get run again for awhile. Like anything its all in what you want to acomplish at the end of the day.There all good till they start vibrating apart. Bill


----------



## asb151 (Aug 24, 2007)

rx7145 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I looked at a used Brave today it was the older style with 8hp briggs and 4.5' cyl. Don't know the about the pump they said it could be 13gpm? The splitter is in good overall shape and they want $850. I might just get this and see how much splitter I need. I can always sell this for what I have in it.
> 
> They (the local chainsaw shop) also sell new Brave splitters. The older one looked much more "beefy" that the new one. So any one know about Brave splitters? I don't know the model # but it was 8hp, "24ton", 4.5 cyl. and around 13gpm.
> 
> Thanks for all the replys.



With the exception of the aforementioned recall, Brave splitters are built like a rock. Personally I would not hesitate to but a used one or a new one.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 24, 2007)

asb151 said:


> With the exception of the aforementioned recall, Brave splitters are built like a rock. Personally I would not hesitate to but a used one or a new one.



Ok thanks that is what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## computeruser (Aug 24, 2007)

asb151 said:


> With the exception of the aforementioned recall, Brave splitters are built like a rock. Personally I would not hesitate to but a used one or a new one.



+1. I have yet to meet an unhappy Brave owner. Their products seem to last a heck of a long time. I was looking for something along those lines before this followed me home today:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 25, 2007)

computeruser Nice splitter. How many gallons of oil does it holed?

I know my 22 ton Speeco is light duty, but for under a grand it works very well. I've now used my splitter for about 3 weeks now without a hiccup.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 25, 2007)

computeruser what are the specs on your new splitter? 

Looks very nice.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I have narrowed it down to these two splitters:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180152351182&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=008

Specs are: 5" ram, 14gal tank, 24gpm pump, 11hp Honda GX

And the the Northern 37 ton. (5" ram, 9 gal tank, 16 gpm, 9hp Honda GX)

Which one should I get? and How much should I pay for the one on ebay?


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 29, 2007)

Also what is the *true* Cycle time with a 16gpm pump and a 5in Cyl?


----------



## triptester (Aug 30, 2007)

True cycle times vary with the length and split-ability of the wood. A 16 gpm 2-stage pump with a 5"bore cylinder will produce approx. 6 tons of force before down shifting to approx.4 gpm.

The width of the wedge and the size of the push plate oposite the wedge will effect the tonnage required to split the wood, effecting cycle times. A narrow wedge and small push plate will require the least tonnage but often a full stroke to split. While a wide wedge and a wide push plate will require greater tonnage but will often pop the wood with less than a full stroke. 

True cycle times 14 to 37 seconds.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I ment no load cycle time. Sounds like 14 sec is about right?


----------



## yukiginger (Aug 30, 2007)

*ebay machine*

Ask for the rental history on the ebay one. Looks like a nice, heavy duty machine but it is a RENTAL.

MarkG


----------



## computeruser (Aug 30, 2007)

Andyshine77 said:


> computeruser Nice splitter. How many gallons of oil does it hold?
> 
> I know my 22 ton Speeco is light duty, but for under a grand it works very well. I've now used my splitter for about 3 weeks now without a hiccup.



5gallons in a pressurized hydraulic system. I was splitting in 85+ degree heat and the cylinder and hoses never got above barely warm.




rx7145 said:


> computeruser what are the specs on your new splitter?
> 
> Looks very nice.



5.5hp Honda GX, 11gpm pump, 4" cylinder, removeable 4-way wedge. 20 ton with 12 second (per my watch) no-load cycle time.



rx7145 said:


> Also what is the *true* Cycle time with a 16gpm pump and a 5in Cyl?



Slow. I know that most folks aren't in a terrible hurry when splitting for personal use, but I think that the rhythm you get into when splitting is probably better suited to a faster 10-15second cycle time, and maybe even faster than that. I'd personally prefer a 4" or maybe 4.5" cylinder with the 16gpm pump, and a 22gpm or 28gpm for a 5" cylinder. Faster speed comes in handy if you're splitting stuff smaller, or splitting stuff that pops apart easily.



yukiginger said:


> Ask for the rental history on the ebay one. Looks like a nice, heavy duty machine but it is a RENTAL.



Assuming they changed the oil and hydraulic fluid often enough, I suspect that it should still be fine. What would concern me more would be how nasty that cylinder rod looked, and how they had it extended. Hopefully they don't store it that way, 'cause those rods do not benefit from corrosion.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well they want over $1800 for the one on ebay. I'm thinking I should buy a _*New*_ one from northern tool for the same price. A little slower but its _*new*_ with a warranty and has not been rented out for three years. The ebay one is heavy duty but I'm not thinking that it is worth 1800+. Thoughts?


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 30, 2007)

yukiginger said:


> If you can afford it I would opt for the big unit from Northern Tool. The Honda GX engine as well as the availability of the 4-way wedge make it very versatile. Note also that the larger units tend to be a bit heavier. How do you plan to move this around your property? Will you be working by yourself? I tip my lighter HarborFreight model up to vertical myself as well as roll it around manually, but it is not exactly a picnic. Mine weighs about 500 but the larger 30-37 ton models often weigh over 600 lbs.
> 
> I've had my share of problems with my unit but I got it very cheap and it has split everything I've needed to. I've worked with a logger splitting butt ends and crotch pieces, etc. There is very little that my splitter hasn't split (22-24 ton model).
> 
> MarkG



I just saw that I never replied to your post. I'm looking at the large splitter from northern now, it does look versatile and well made. I have a small cub tractor that I will be pulling the splitter around with so 500+lbs should be ok.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## 046 (Aug 30, 2007)

looks like you're back to the same place again. without a doubt max bang for the $$ is northern 37ton or 35ton speeco. 

with northern 37ton being the nicer unit. it's got a slightly smaller ram vs 35ton speeco for faster cycle times. 

unless you are planning on doing production firewood duties. slower cycle times will not make a huge difference. if you've got say 30 cords to split... cycle times becomes a major factor. 

doubt if I'll split more than 10 cords a year.


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 30, 2007)

rx7145 said:


> I want to buy a log splitter in the next couple of weeks, but I don't know which one to get. I split a lot of large rounds that a tree service drops off so it needs to have some power. I have narrowed it down to these splitters:
> 
> 1. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200316905_200316905
> 
> ...


 I would prefer ripping big blocks with a chainsaw verses getting them to and loading the log splitter whatever position it is in. Especially if you are just getting them down to size for an outdoor burner. I have a 26 ton splitter less then 2 years old and it sits most of the time even when I split wood for sale.
There are times I need it for stringy wood. I sell about 90% of the wood I split and most of the time they want it split mostly small and medium sizes and operating standard splitters like the ones mentioned it takes to much time with only 1 person. The splitter is running and you have to get the wood to it, move it etc. I believe you can spend less money, have a premium chainsaw, and less work in the long run. And then you can start a new tread "which saw to buy for ripping blocks"


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I do use a saw to rip large rounds down, my OWB is a smaller one so I need to split small. Thanks for you input.


----------



## 046 (Aug 30, 2007)

have cut down my fair share of rounds too large to split. loads of curly q's. 

really do prefer to drag my 35ton speeco to the wood. in vertical position, large rounds are much easier to handle at ground level. 

when they get too large to move, out comes 064 anyways. 

after splitting with power splitter, would never go back to manual. 
too much wear and tear on your body...


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 30, 2007)

Purchased my Speeco 2? ton, 9.0hp B&S I/C motor, horizontal/vertical, so far, no crotch has stopped it, and in vertical it has been fine, just wish it had a bigger foot to fit the 30"+ rounds rolled onto it. 

Cylinder is 5" outside diameter.

Starts and works like a champ, 3yrs now, $900 new from a farm store.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 30, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> Purchased my Speeco 2? ton, 10.5hp B&S I/C motor, horizontal/vertical, so far, no crotch has stopped it, and in vertical it has been fine, just wish it had a bigger foot to fit the 30"+ rounds on it.
> 
> Starts and works like a champ, 3yrs now, $900 new from a farm store.



Sounds like you have a splitter with a 4.5 or 5 inch Cyl. I'm thinking that will do the trick. Well tomorrow I'm going to go splitter shopping; I plan on buying one. Wish me luck. 

Thanks to everyone who gave me feedback.


----------



## Fubar411 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm a little surprised everyone is so against the HF splitters. I don't have any personal experience, but they do have nice engines and pretty much any part that would fail is replaceable.


----------



## 046 (Aug 31, 2007)

it's not that everyone is against harbor freight splitters... it's more if you have a choice. why not avoid units that have been reported as having leaking rams. 

not saying all HF splitter leak, but several folks have reported having leaking rams on their HB splitters. 



Fubar411 said:


> I'm a little surprised everyone is so against the HF splitters. I don't have any personal experience, but they do have nice engines and pretty much any part that would fail is replaceable.


----------



## rx7145 (Sep 2, 2007)

*The search is now over!*

I picked up a 37 ton NorthStar Splitter from Northern Tool in Blaine MN on Friday! I just got done assembling it. I may have broke a record for driving for a splitter. Short story is, My friend bought a new (to him) truck in MN. So I flew up to Minneapolis to pick the truck up and drive it back for him. On the way back, I stopped and picked up the splitter. It was a 13hr drive, but worth it. 

Spec's are: 9hp Honda GX, Barnes 16gpm pump, 5x24' Cyl, 9gal hyd tank. Four way splitter capable.  

What oil should I use? I was going to use ATF but the guy at Northern said to use hyd. oil only. I thought ATF would be good in the cold but I'm not sure. Suggestions?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 2, 2007)

ATF should be fine.

I built one not to long ago, 16GPM pump, 8 horse motor and 4.5" 3000psi cylinder. There wasnt anything I threw at it that it wouldnt split.

I think youll be happy with what youve got. Make sure you end with all the fingers you start with.







Not me at the controls, and Ive since sold it. I am going to probably start building another one this winter if I get bored.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh yeah...buy the little wings that go on the wedge. Youll thank yourself.


----------



## rx7145 (Sep 2, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> Oh yeah...buy the little wings that go on the wedge. Youll thank yourself.



On northerntool.com they have some bad reviews on them. So I thought I would see what people here had to say about them before I bought them.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 2, 2007)

rx7145 said:


> On northerntool.com they have some bad reviews on them. So I thought I would see what people here had to say about them before I bought them.



Did not know that.

I can see where they may have their issues...like not sticking out far enough to be usefull. Probably get stuck more than they split.

BUT...a 4 way is priceless. Sucks that with that northern wedge it would be difficult to fab some sort of 4 way up to work.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 2, 2007)

A 4-way is nice, but its absence isn't the end of the world. Especially on a wedge-on-ram machine, where the splitting technique is different from a wedge-on-beam machine anyway. 

What you should see about doing, though, is adding some sort of log holder grate/shelf thing on the operator-side of the splitter beam. This way you can flake off chunks on the away side of the beam, while not dropping the larger portion of the round on your feet.

In any case, it looks like you've got a solid machine that should keep you in firewood for a long time. I look forward to hearing some reports once you get some time in on this machine!


----------



## 046 (Sep 2, 2007)

congrats!!!!

yup.. that's the one I should have gotten. but $2,300 after freight was too much vs $1,500 for speeco. they wanted $400 shipping to OK.

that same 37ton unit was $1,900 without a honda last year when I purchased mine.

$1,700 w/honda is a smoking deal! plus you get four way option, better towing and faster cycle times (5in cyl vs 6in cyl) than 35 ton speeco.

be sure and post lots of pics 

just realized there's a northern tool in texas 250 miles away. may just have to sell my speeco and score a northern tool  



rx7145 said:


> I picked up a 37 ton NorthStar Splitter from Northern Tool in Blaine MN on Friday! I just got done assembling it. I may have broke a record for driving for a splitter. Short story is, My friend bought a new (to him) truck in MN. So I flew up to Minneapolis to pick the truck up and drive it back for him. On the way back, I stopped and picked up the splitter. It was a 13hr drive, but worth it.
> 
> Spec's are: 9hp Honda GX, Barnes 16gpm pump, 5x24' Cyl, 9gal hyd tank. Four way splitter capable.
> 
> What oil should I use? I was going to use ATF but the guy at Northern said to use hyd. oil only. I thought ATF would be good in the cold but I'm not sure. Suggestions?


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice looking chunk of iron there man, does it go vertical to save your back or is it horizontal only?
Those Honda motors are mizerly on fuel, quieter too. 
Good score.:chainsawguy:


----------



## rx7145 (Sep 2, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> Nice looking chunk of iron there man, does it go vertical to save your back or is it horizontal only?
> Those Honda motors are mizerly on fuel, quieter too.
> Good score.:chainsawguy:



Thanks, Yes it is horizontal/vertical.

I'll be posting a couple "action" pictures next week.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Sep 4, 2007)

*TSC 27 ton*

We recently (last month) picked up a 27 ton unit from TSC with the Honda engine. We have done several cords and are very pleased with the performance so far. Even though we ran it at slightly less than full throttle it did not stop for even logs that had multi crotches and 20-24" diam. Cherry,Maple and Ash logs   

Last week I noticed a new engine on all their models of splitters but have no info on what they are or the specs, I guess we bought the last 27 ton model they had on the lot. Although we did get it for the price of the 22 ton!  :biggrinbounce2: 

The vertical option has been a very helpful feature for the larger logs and bad back.

We have to figure out how to add a shelf to it to place the semi split rounds and a tongue wheel without voiding the warranty though.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 4, 2007)

Just did that myself this year for the first time, running the splitter on less than full throttle, it did stretch the fuel time, and had no effect on splitting power or speed that I could discern, and it was going through some very curly silver maple and burr oak.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Fubar,
I'll stick up for my Harbor Freight 30 ton unit!

Yes, the cylinder did leak somewhat when I first got it but after I reported it to the company it slowed to a virtual stop. The company sent me a new cylinder which I didn't install yet. I think I was the only one that posted about a leaking cylinder.

I split about 7 cords with it and it's been pretty good. I did have another problem with a control valve that would not hold, but they sent me a new one of those too.

The components might be similar to others. I have a gut feel that the cylinder is a generic Chinese model used by other companies but I don't know for sure. I know the pump is a 16 gpm Haldex and the control valve is an Energy (I think that's the name anyway.) The cylinder is 5" and has a 24" stroke. 

The engine is a 9 HP Subaru Robin. I really really like that motor.

I split most all of the tri-axle load with the splitter on less than half throttle. The beam, footer and wedge all seem pretty sturdy to me. (On a side note, after splitting about 2 cords horizontally I switched to vertically, never to return.)

When I bought it from the catalog last year it was 1060 shipped.

It would be nice to have the safety net of, say, a TSC store that you could just drop off a non-functioning unit. Of course the turn around on that might be a while too. The ultimate would be a place that sells and services, I guess, but I guess you pay a premium for that.


How do these other companies come up with 37 tons with roughly the same equipment specs, or did I mss something?


----------



## Fubar411 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply on the HF unit.

I'm going to get one the second they drop anywhere near that price. I have a 15% off coupon burning a hole, even though it says not for special orders, my HF guys have been pretty stellar.


----------



## triptester (Sep 21, 2007)

```
How do these other companies come up with 37 tons with roughly the same equipment specs, or did I mss something?
```


VelvetFoot,

Nearly all splitter manufacturers use marketing BULL in advertising.
A lot of cylinders are only rated for 2500 psi and the maximum rating is only 3000 psi.

4" bore @ 3000 psi = 18.8 tons
4.5" bore @ 3000 psi = 23.8 tons
5" bore @ 3000 psi = 29.4 tons

These figures are with no pump slippage or friction loss.


----------



## 046 (Sep 22, 2007)

yours is not the only HF reported as leaking... do a search. 
have not seen another HF with bad control valve. 

to HF's credit they did take care of problems. 

yes.. ignore ratings. go by size of ram, GPM of pump, HP of motor and size of support beam. 

my 37 ton speeco has 6in ram, 22gpm, 12.5hp and 12in steel beam. so I'd say hardware supports speeco's 37ton claim. wish I had 5in ram instead of 6in to speed up cycle times. 

seldom do you hear of comments that splitter will not handle any size log. this includes smallest 22ton tackling 3ft+ rounds. 



VelvetFoot said:


> Yes, the cylinder did leak somewhat when I first got it but after I reported it to the company it slowed to a virtual stop. The company sent me a new cylinder which I didn't install yet. I think I was the only one that posted about a leaking cylinder.~
> 
> I did have another problem with a control valve that would not hold, but they sent me a new one of those too.~
> 
> How do these other companies come up with 37 tons with roughly the same equipment specs, or did I mss something?


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 9, 2007)

After looking at many of those models I settled on a Troy Built from Lowes. It is a 27 Ton with a 5.5 Honda. I think I paid barely over $1000 with the discounts they gave me. Works great.


----------



## JASONROBY (Oct 21, 2007)

after reading the posts i went and bought the northern tool northstar 30ton nice looking machine,if only the 1st step in assembly could have been completed without a problem the axle was oversized so wheel would not fit . Just posting to see if anybody else has had problems. Sending me a new axles with tank but bummed about having to wait to use machine. Will do local business next time. Still might if i dont recieve parts to fix it this week.


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 21, 2007)

JASONROBY said:


> after reading the posts i went and bought the northern tool northstar 30ton nice looking machine,if only the 1st step in assembly could have been completed without a problem the axle was oversized so wheel would not fit . Just posting to see if anybody else has had problems. Sending me a new axles with tank but bummed about having to wait to use machine. Will do local business next time. Still might if i dont recieve parts to fix it this week.



Hope you have good luck. The axle was too big? That sounds weird. When you get it running let me know how hot it gets after a hour of use. Also do not use ATF just a good hyd oil. 

I had just had the second control valve go bad on me this weekend; lasted 30min.

See this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=53686


----------



## panhead9 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the same one 046 has and am very happy with it nothing has stopped it its no speed demon but thats no big deal 1 plus on it is the plastic fenders they dont bend and break off with the first half round that falls on them also I put a cradle on the far side and that helps a lot.


----------



## Gatsby174 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the 25 ton ramsplitter with the gx 8hp honda. was about 2.5 weeks order to my driveway. Quality was great and I have about 10 cord of very hard curly maple through it. FWIW I thing doug has gotten his act together. His receptionist was very helpful too. just my .02, it's one hell of a deal for 1700 delivered.
JC


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 22, 2007)

Gatsby174 said:


> I have the 25 ton ramsplitter with the gx 8hp honda. was about 2.5 weeks order to my driveway. Quality was great and I have about 10 cord of very hard curly maple through it. FWIW I thing doug has gotten his act together. His receptionist was very helpful too. just my .02, it's one hell of a deal for 1700 delivered.
> JC



What are the specs on your unit?


----------



## PB (Oct 23, 2007)

I sold the SpeeCo splitters for years at TSC. You can't break the 22 ton. During the demo days I was spltting 30" sugar maple with tons of knots. We had more trouble with the Honda motor than anything else with the splitters. The Briggs started easy and was very reliable. If something broke on the splitter and wasn't covered by warranty, you should be able to find all replacement parts in a hardware or TSC store. To all who are considering a new splitter give the Huskee/SpeeCo splitters a second look. If you have any questions please let me know, I sold/assembled hundreds of them. I don't work for TSC anymore if you are wondering.


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 23, 2007)

PlantBiologist said:


> I sold the SpeeCo splitters for years at TSC. You can't break the 22 ton. During the demo days I was spltting 30" sugar maple with tons of knots. We had more trouble with the Honda motor than anything else with the splitters. The Briggs started easy and was very reliable. If something broke on the splitter and wasn't covered by warranty, you should be able to find all replacement parts in a hardware or TSC store. To all who are considering a new splitter give the Huskee/SpeeCo splitters a second look. If you have any questions please let me know, I sold/assembled hundreds of them. I don't work for TSC anymore if you are wondering.



Why do they install the oil filter before the pump? Why not just in the return line? That did't make sence to me. :monkey:


----------



## PB (Oct 23, 2007)

rx7145 said:


> Why do they install the oil filter before the pump? Why not just in the return line? That did't make sence to me. :monkey:



I don't know, but to me it makes sense to put it there. You don't know what is going into the tank, there could be rust flakes or something that fell down the fill hole that could ruin your pump or valve. Putting the filter after the pump I think would be disastrous, and a very expensive design flaw. But again I am no engineer, so I can't say for sure where the filter should be.


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 23, 2007)

PlantBiologist said:


> I don't know, but to me it makes sense to put it there. You don't know what is going into the tank, there could be rust flakes or something that fell down the fill hole that could ruin your pump or valve. Putting the filter after the pump I think would be disastrous, and a very expensive design flaw. But again I am no engineer, so I can't say for sure where the filter should be.



Disastrous? 95% of all splitters put the filter in the return line. It seems it would be hard on the pump to me. But I am not a engineer either.


----------



## PB (Oct 23, 2007)

rx7145 said:


> Disastrous? 95% of all splitters put the filter in the return line. It seems it would be hard on the pump to me. But I am not a engineer either.



We have an old MTD that has the filter before the pump, I guess it probably depends on the filter and size of inlet hose how fast the fluid can pump. If I remember right, the lines going to the pump are 1/2" and the return line is 3/4", the filter on the SpeeCo is pretty good size and if you take off the hose it pours pretty easily. One thing I did like about the SpeeCo filter is that it is out of the way and could not break it off very easy like the MTD. 

I agree with you though on making the pump work harder, so I don't know where the best place for it to be is. An argument can be made either way, but I can make a call if you would like, I still have the SpeeCo reps number, I think. Or there technical department is great as well.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 23, 2007)

The best place to put the filter is on the intake side of the pump, like PlantBiologist said it cleans the oil before it inters to the pump.


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 23, 2007)

Andyshine77 said:


> The best place to put the filter is on the intake side of the pump, like PlantBiologist said it cleans the oil before it inters to the pump.



Well anyway, I should have gotten a SpeeCO, no matter where the filter is. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Gatsby174 (Oct 23, 2007)

2" ram, 16gpm pump, auto detent valve, 8hp honda gx. Hope this helps,
JC


----------



## Phillies93 (Oct 24, 2007)

if you can find one get a Lickety Log Splitter you cant beat them


----------



## computeruser (Oct 24, 2007)

Phillies93 said:


> if you can find one get a Lickety Log Splitter you cant beat them



What's so special about them?


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 25, 2007)

computeruser said:


> What's so special about them?



From doing a google search looks like it goes on the front of a skid-steer


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 25, 2007)

My brother has a Lickety Log Splitter, It's the best splitter I have ever used. It has very fast cycle times, it's auto cycling, and it returns to idle on the reverse stroke, it was made in 1968 and it runs perfect. You can lower the whole beam to the ground so you can roll a big log on to it, it's a neat machine. I'll sap some pics of it the next time I go out cutting with him. 

rx7145 The splitter can be towed just like any other splitter.


----------



## TIM TERRY (Mar 23, 2013)

CaseyForrest said:


> ATF should be fine.
> 
> I built one not to long ago, 16GPM pump, 8 horse motor and 4.5" 3000psi cylinder. There wasnt anything I threw at it that it wouldnt split.
> 
> ...



how much does one like this cost to build?


----------



## triptester (Mar 23, 2013)

The cost of building a splitter depends on your skill and the cost of the components. If all new components are used the cost will be about $1000 for a basic splitter. If you can scronge up good used parts the cost will drop somewhat.


----------



## half (Mar 28, 2013)

*filter position*



PB said:


> I don't know, but to me it makes sense to put it there. You don't know what is going into the tank, there could be rust flakes or something that fell down the fill hole that could ruin your pump or valve. Putting the filter after the pump I think would be disastrous, and a very expensive design flaw. But again I am no engineer, so I can't say for sure where the filter should be.



Most hydraulic systems I have worked on have a big strainer inside the tank to catch the bigger stuff and a fine filter on the return side of the valvebank. Some of the bigger systems have the strainer, a suction filter, and a return filter.But a real suction filter is big bucks. Anyway your filler should have a dirt trap inside to take the big stuff out of the oil. Most people would not be filling their splitters all that often, so the chance of getting rust ect in would be rear except if your oil container or pourer was dirty.The filter on the return side stops any nastys getting into the tank, and being sucked up and fed around the system again doing damage


----------



## Tazfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

triptester said:


> The cost of building a splitter depends on your skill and the cost of the components. If all new components are used the cost will be about $1000 for a basic splitter. If you can scronge up good used parts the cost will drop somewhat.



Nobody has asked about motor, pump upgrades to make store bought splitters much faster for their chosen tonnage ??? ie ,to give a 22 ton model say a 6 second in,out cycle time.My h/made HD splitter has a6 second cycle time but i designed it for commercial production not domestic use.I need speed as well as tonnage to be a competitive firewood seller.If cycle time is not an issue go with a store bought splitter but ask ,maybe u can upgrade motor,pump options to make whatever u choose much faster.Maybe companies don,t offer speed upgrades for fear of legal problems.ie.operators harming themselves.My 2 cents.opcorn::chainsawguy:


----------

